# Microsoft releases mystery Windows patch KB 3035583



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Out-of-band optional patch to Windows Update notifications gives no clue what new 'additional capabilities' are available
> 
> If you noticed a new patch released via Automatic Update on Friday and can't figure out what it's for, you aren't alone. A quick poll among my usually knowledgeable experts reveals they are mystified as well.
> 
> ...


Microsoft releases mystery Windows patch KB 3035583 | InfoWorld


----------

